# Written Plan



## yerbyray (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone else have a written response plan for their personal use? Businesses, governmental agencies, etc. all have COOP Continuity of Operation Plans and Recovery Plans but how many of us have written plans?

I have been drafting mine and it is getting rather lengthy but I really do like what I have so far. Instead of me now shouldering the burden of the work when the chips fall, the significant other knows her tasks as well as other "players" in the plan.

I feel to many folks on here have it in their head and not documented. I feel that is an easy way to leave something out or under value a key aspect.

It is written so that it is adapatable to the most likely scenarios and hopefully will cover all aspects. I chose to write mine so we can be self sufficient for three weeks as I feel that after that amount of time we can start moving towards a longer solution.

Am I off base here? Does anyone else see value in a written plan?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Written plans are good, forces you to think about and consider potential scenarios. ours is relatively simple, protect the castle, develop several months of self sufficiency, lay low.

Even more important is the ability to adapt. fortunately for most of us, our plans are relatively simple.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

I hadn't really thought of a written plan, other than the list of lists. I would probably be the only one to read the thing as my spouse does not even read stop signs , but I guess it might solidify your plan in your own mind, if nothing else. It might help you think of things/events that you might not have considered previously. I have a hard enough time finding time just to keep track of my preps inventory, I don't know when I would find time to write a master plan though. I say do whatever helps you get 'er done.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

The main thing I have written down is a sample meal plan, for a month, for a family of five. That helped me work out exactly what and how our stored food might be used. Assuming we would be cooking on a wood stove and no refrigeration, most evening meals leftovers are thrown into a pot, water (and spices or dried veg) added to simmer overnight, and eaten as soup for lunch the next day. 

I used to plan meals that way when we first got married, 33 yrs ago, its a good way to ration your goods....

I also have a written inventory of goods, and a written plan of WHAT ELSE I NEED TO DO!


----------



## yerbyray (Apr 13, 2011)

*Here is the goals of mine*

Family Contingency Response Plan Goals

Goal: To create a comprehensive adaptable and scalable plan that provides for personal and family security through proper planning, procurement, response, and recovery.

Goal: Establish five conditional levels based on threat and response to the family unit. As the levels decrease the plan will progressively be implemented and defensive positions will be enacted.

Goal: Reduce dependency on local, state, and federal resources during the crisis. Obtain a level of self-sufficiency for three weeks within one hour of notification of the event. Establish a plan to either have or acquire three months of supplies within 72 hours of initial notification.

Goal: Establish a contingency plan for procurement if crisis continues longer than current planning expects.

Goal: Establish a stand-alone communications network and subsequent plan that will handle all phases of an incident for the group.

Goal: Identify and pre-plan out four evacuation sites that meet all of the needs of the response plan and are functional in respect to the specific crisis. Also identify and address transportation issues related to the crisis and destination.

Goal: Establish a means of defensible measures and asset protection for sheltering in place as well as at evacuation sites.

Goal: Develop a system to inventory, track, and manage stored materials as well as identify a secure storage site that allows easy access and egress.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I would, but then what would they need ME for?... :lolsmash:


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

yerbyray said:


> Family Contingency Response Plan Goals
> 
> Goal: To create a comprehensive adaptable and scalable plan that provides for personal and family security through proper planning, procurement, response, and recovery.
> 
> ...


You just provided me with a basic outline for my plan. Thanks for that friend! I'm going to work on it on Friday between cleaning my house and doing a pantry inventory.  I'm so exciting for a 23 year old. HAHA!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I'm more of a list person.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Long ago and far away the condo I was living in burned. I had three minutes to get out. I was utterly unprepared. The first thing out was the dog in her crate. After that came a pair of jeans, my purse, cash, passport and a pair of shoes I'd left by the door. The next few weeks were NOT pretty.

For me a written plan/to do list is a necessity. While I do pretty well staying cool, calm and collected during an emergency its not easy. If I think it out and get it on paper ahead of time, I believe that the first few minutes of an emergency will become less insane and as orderly as possible.

Just my two cents,
Moose


----------



## mrmike487 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Very good.*

I got some stuff on a website which has alot of good info to get you and your family familiar with.

- Home


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

It's just my dog & I now and he doesn't read. I do have alot of preps, but they do need to be reinventoried in a written inventory. They are spread out in a couple different places so all of my eggs aren't in one basket.


----------



## FunnyFarm (Oct 26, 2011)

Hmm? a written plan...not that I'm against writing things down. I make to do lists, material lists... What to do in case of an emergency? The only emergency i see that would change my daily life would be my house burning down...I think more important than a what to do if all crap hits the fan list is organizing your life in a sustainable way in everything you do. So when the crap inevitably hits the fan you just keep doing what it is you would always do...


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

We have a binder (actually two) that contain checklists for various emergencies. The items on the checklist are in the order that they should be done. Events covered are wildfire, earthquake, winter storm, pandemic, economic crisis, multiple terror attacks, and nuclear, and they are categorized by local, regional and national scale events. 

Although we have quite a few years of prepping experience, these are just basic checklists that would hopefully help us not to forget something in a time of stress. Also, having specific tasks to carry out keeps one from becoming focused on the event, rather than what needs to be done.


----------



## ModernDaySpartan (Feb 9, 2011)

*Good thinking*

I wrote my plans out a year or so ago when I started taking classes on disaster management. Our school requires us to be certified in all things FEMA ( Im expecting alot of flak for mentioning it) but FEMA's website has alot of classes and certs that any American can take. Many of them concerning the National Incident management system (NIMS) as well as the incident command system (ICS) plus many other tactics for conducting risk analysis or security vulnerability assesments. All of which must be considered. security + sustainability = superiority aka survival. :2thumb:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

ModernDaySpartan said:


> I wrote my plans out a year or so ago when I started taking classes on disaster management. Our school requires us to be certified in all things FEMA ( Im expecting alot of flak for mentioning it) but FEMA's website has alot of classes and certs that any American can take. Many of them concerning the National Incident management system (NIMS) as well as the incident command system (ICS) plus many other tactics for conducting risk analysis or security vulnerability assesments. All of which must be considered. security + sustainability = superiority aka survival. :2thumb:


IMO you should receive no flak because any class or course that you can take to improve your knowledge, skills, and your ability to survive is the smart thing to do, no matter who is giving the course.

Learn, share, practice, and train as much as possible.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We have a written bugout plan & I can say, based on recent experience, I was sure glad to have it. I have revised it based on our experience bugging out. On our plan we have what needs to be loaded onto our BOV & where it's located. We have things listed in order of importance, so we get the guns, food, water & ammo before the pictures, for example. There are different reasons for bugging out so you have different amounts of time to gather belongings. 

We also have an emergency book that includes all sorts of instructions to do things like sterlize water, conserve fuel, etc.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> We have a written bugout plan & I can say, based on recent experience, I was sure glad to have it. I have revised it based on our experience bugging out. On our plan we have what needs to be loaded onto our BOV & where it's located. We have things listed in order of importance, so we get the guns, food, water & ammo before the pictures, for example. There are different reasons for bugging out so you have different amounts of time to gather belongings.
> 
> We also have an emergency book that includes all sorts of instructions to do things like sterlize water, conserve fuel, etc.


This is what my family needs to do. I learned a lot from your thread regarding your bug out experiences. And I appreciate the idea of an emergency book - I have a lot of things put together (binder of family documents, other things like that) but nothing like a 'how to' for emergencies. (I need an emoticon for a palm plant to the forehead.  )


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Up until I joined this forum, I made it a habit not to write anything down that may "Come Back Around To Bite You In The A**". Some of the discussions that I have participated in here have shot that mindset to pieces. I guess it is about time to start putting things down on paper so family will be as familiar with what to as I have become. I may not always be around to shepard them through the crisis that is on its way.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

The biggest benefit of having a written plan is that it causes you to think of things you may not have otherwise. But I also believe that written plans never survive first contact. Variations are inevitable. 

There are FEMA classes you can take on-line for certifications if you work for a qualifying agency, i.e., EMS, fire, etc.

I would suggest each of you sit down and do a honest risk assessment. I know we here always talk about the most dire event imaginable, and if it happens, it happens. But what risks do you face on a daily basis? A seasonal basis? In my area its not societal collapse, but a weather-related event - ice storm, snow storm, micro burst, flooding... 

If you choose to craft a written plan, include the risk assessment and categorize risks as to very likely, likely, and not very likely as well as what impact each may have on you - high impact, moderate impact, little or no impact.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

yerbyray said:


> Does anyone else have a written response plan for their personal use?


We have a checklists that I had originally developed for my family, in the case that I'm not around when something happens. Even though they were written for my family, I see the their use to myself as well. In times of stress, having the checklists would likely help us to not overlook something. We didn't do risk assessments, but just tried to include anything that we might face.

We have the checklists in a binder and divided into National, Regional, and Local event areas, and then have lists for the different possibilities. It covers everything that we could think of from forest fire and winter storm, to economic collapse and nuclear exchange. I have even gone so far as to add photos of items like the electrical shut offs, propane shut off valve, etc., in the case that we have someone visiting or house sitting that is unfamiliar with those things.

After working on EOP's for my former job, Amateur Radio response groups, and with a couple of local agencies, I figured it would be a worthy endeavor.


----------



## survivalist72 (Jan 4, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> We have a binder (actually two) that contain checklists for various emergencies. The items on the checklist are in the order that they should be done. Events covered are wildfire, earthquake, winter storm, pandemic, economic crisis, multiple terror attacks, and nuclear, and they are categorized by local, regional and national scale events.
> 
> Although we have quite a few years of prepping experience, these are just basic checklists that would hopefully help us not to forget something in a time of stress. Also, having specific tasks to carry out keeps one from becoming focused on the event, rather than what needs to be done.


We are like koxxx we use 3 ring binders with laminate slide in sheets. We print things out form the internet and other places and place them in the slide in sheets in their respective binder. We have a binder for food, medical, nuclear biological, communications, and more. That way if we need to check on something we can pull that binder and flip to that page to look up stuff. A printed hardcopy is always good to have rather than on the computer or just in your head.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

survivalist72 said:


> We are like koxxx we use 3 ring binders with laminate slide in sheets. We print things out form the internet and other places and place them in the slide in sheets in their respective binder. We have a binder for food, medical, nuclear biological, communications, and more. That way if we need to check on something we can pull that binder and flip to that page to look up stuff. A printed hardcopy is always good to have rather than on the computer or just in your head.


Having a hard copy would be really helpful if the grid went down and affected the internet, power to your computer and phone service.


----------

